# iPhone Market Share Dips Slightly as Android Increases Lead in Global Smartphone Race



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Further proof that Apple is doomed?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting how the original source for this story had a somewhat different title: 

*Kantar: Android overtakes iOS on US sales, extends lead in Europe, Latin America and China*


> Android continues to hold court over the rest of the mobile industry in almost every global market, according to a new report from Kantar Research.
> 
> The data shows that devices running the Google-owned operating system accounted for at least 50 percent or more of sales in the US, Europe, Latin America, Australia and China during the final three months of 2013. In some regions, Android’s share of sales is over 75 percent, and it posted annual gains in each market that Kantar measured.
> 
> The research firm found that Android retook the top spot in the US market, to account for an estimated 50.6 percent of smartphone sales between October and December 2013. That’s just ahead of iOS (43.9 percent), while Windows Phone languishes some way behind in third (4.3 percent).


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Android was estimated to account for 79% of all smartphone shipments in Q2 2013.


> Market share may not mean everything, but it certainly means a lot when it becomes as big as Android’s. Gartner this week confirmed a recent report from IDC showing that Android-based devices accounted for 79% of all smartphones shipped in the second quarter of 2013, a record share for a platform that keeps growing with every passing day. In all, Gartner found that vendors worldwide shipped 178 million Android smartphones on the quarter, 40% of which were Samsung devices.
> 
> Apple’s market share, meanwhile, shrank year-over-year from 19% in Q2 2012 to 14% in Q2 2013 even though the company’s total iPhone shipments rose from 29 million to 32 million over the same period. Windows Phone showed some decent momentum on the quarter and its market share increased from 2.6% in Q2 2012 to 3.3% in Q2 2013 on shipments of 7.4 million devices.


http://bgr.com/2013/08/14/android-smartphone-market-share-q2-2013/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2014)

And less than 40% of all mobile web traffic. Curious state of affairs...just what are Android users doing with their phones?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

Probably busy enjoying a decent, well priced handset and not giving a flying fuck about their contribution to overall web traffic.

It's certainly nothing that's ever crossed my mind, nor that of most normal, well balanced people, I'd imagine.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gross or net earnings?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And less than 40% of all mobile web traffic. Curious state of affairs...just what are Android users doing with their phones?


I'm sure I read somewhere that iPhone users were more likely to use their phones for streaming video. I presume the % of traffic is measured in bytes, so video is the most data intensive thing you can do and there's your answer (assuming I'm remembering right!)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 5, 2014)

Since you can also now facetime over 3G/4G I bet that accounts for quite a bit of data.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2014)

Nah, such 'amazing' reports are usually not based on rock solid info such as the amount of data all smartphones actually use. Its normally an extrapolation from a narrowish set of data from specific web servers, usually (but perhaps not always) from mobile ad network companies.

eg: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Appl...ll-web-traffic-generated-by-4G-phones_id44676


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, but this is a painfully rubbish thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm sorry, but this is a painfully rubbish thread.



I have trouble beliving you're sorry


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 6, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I have trouble beliving you're sorry


I am quite sorry about that fact.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2014)

OK again from the top  but this time with passion.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2014)




----------

